# When did they enable two streams from the Bolt?



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm streaming two shows concurrently right now from a Bolt to my tablets.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Something else must be going on since the Bolt is supposed to only be capable of two concurrent streams. I am now concurrently streaming three shows from a Bolt to my tablets. So it would need to be using the Stream in my Roamio Pro to do this.

EDIT: Yes. I just looked at the stream info from my ROamio Pro in my web Browser. So two of the streams coming from my Bolt are actually going through the STream in my Pro. Only one stream is actually using the hardware in the Bolt to compress it for streaming. 

But this is still new. Or did I miss it? The last time I tried to stream two shows from the Bolt it wouldn't do it.

I also just noticed that the stream going through Bolt is 720p while the streams going through the pro are 540p


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

This must've been snuck into the app update. Bolt shows are no longer restricted to the Bolt's transcoder. Progress.

Edit: The Bolt's transcoder does seem to have a bit better picture quality. The target bitrates are the same but the Roamio sort of has more washed out details, while the Bolt retains more.


----------



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

AARONWT - are you sure your bolt is actually doing the two streams? I just tried to replicate this at my house with my BOLT500. I tried:

watch show A on iPhone + watch show B on iPad = fail (on ipad: "Problem with streaming device Error T[0x10003].

watch show B on iPad + watch show A on iPhone = fail (on iphone: "Problem with streaming device Error T[0x10003].)

watch show A on iPhone + watch show B on window PC online.tivo.com = fail on PC ("problem streaming")

iPhone app version 3.6.2(853071)
Tivo Stream System Information Software Version: 20.5.4a.RC6-USC-11

Wondering if maybe your Roamio was supplying two streams and your Bolt the one?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jesrush said:


> AARONWT - are you sure your bolt is actually doing the two streams? I just tried to replicate this at my house with my BOLT500. I tried:
> 
> watch show A on iPhone + watch show B on iPad = fail (on ipad: "Problem with streaming device Error T[0x10003].
> 
> ...


I haven't checked it since the November 1st, but when I edited it back then I noticed that the Bolt still internally streamed one show and the other two Bolt shows were streamed with my Roamio Pro. But either way that was still an improvement from before.


----------

